# I was hit by a car this afternoon



## Shelley (May 25, 2007)

Today I decided to head to The Bay (Canadian department store) downtown. Shortly afterwards I headed towards the library, about 5 blocks away. There is a street that runs behind The Bay,that is for buses only part way, further down for buses and cars. Anyways I was crossing the street at the lights, in the area that is for buses only, made it less than halfway, heard a noise, next thing I know I am down on the ground. A car hit me and also an elderly lady walking just behind me was hit. The car bumped the back/side of my left leg. Luckily there were plenty of witnesses, and the car wasn't going that fast. I got myself up but a bus driver told me to sit still. I knew I could walk, got up slowly. My right wrist/arm was slammed into the street but otherwise I just have some bruises to my leg. Unfortunately the elderly woman may have an injured hip/pelvis, ambulance was called for her. They asked if I wanted to go to the hospital but I said no. My wrist is huge right now, swollen, have ice on it. I am waiting it out, if my wrist gets worse I will see a doctor. Luckily I wasn't injured worse. I see so many drivers that try to turn down this portion of the road that is for buses only, if they can take a short cut they will try anything.


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 25, 2007)

i'm glad u're not severely injured. take care of that wrist


----------



## Nox (May 25, 2007)

Oh goodness. I'm glad you are not seriously injured, but the elderly lady...

I hate to hear about accidents that could have been avoided if only the driver had followed the law!

Take care of yourself, and speedy recoveries.


----------



## Thais (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today I decided to head to The Bay (Canadian department store) downtown. Shortly afterwards I headed towards the library, about 5 blocks away. There is a street that runs behind The Bay,that is for buses only part way, further down for buses and cars. Anyways I was crossing the street at the lights, in the area that is for buses only, made it less than halfway, heard a noise, next thing I know I am down on the ground. A car hit me and also an elderly lady walking just behind me was hit. The car bumped the back/side of my left leg. Luckily there were plenty of witnesses, and the car wasn't going that fast. I got myself up but a bus driver told me to sit still. I knew I could walk, got up slowly. My right wrist/arm was slammed into the street but otherwise I just have some bruises to my leg. Unfortunately the elderly woman may have an injured hip/pelvis, ambulance was called for her. They asked if I wanted to go to the hospital but I said no. My wrist is huge right now, swollen, have ice on it. I am waiting it out, if my wrist gets worse I will see a doctor. Luckily I wasn't injured worse. I see so many drivers that try to turn down this portion of the road that is for buses only, if they can take a short cut they will try anything. Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this!!!! Have a low threshold for seeking medical care if your wrist is acting up ok?Was this in Ottawa?


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2007)

My goodness!!! I am glad that you are okay, Keep lots of ice on that wrist


----------



## ivette (May 25, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear




about your accident


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 25, 2007)

Shelley, put ice on the wrist and go to the dr. With the problems you have anyway, you should have gone immediately. Now in the morning you go to the hospital and tell them what happened. This may be a way to help you with your other problem as well. Gosh honey, that scared me. Are you sure you are ok?


----------



## LilDee (May 25, 2007)

OMG! That's scary! I'm glad things turned out okay, and you're alright!

Take good care of your wrist!


----------



## TylerD (May 25, 2007)

Holy crap thats intense.... Im glad it wasnt super serious though, that is scarry....



Blah sorry that happened to you. Thats to bad.


----------



## Shelley (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this!!!! Have a low threshold for seeking medical care if your wrist is acting up ok?Was this in Ottawa?

This happened in Winnipeg.

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shelley, put ice on the wrist and go to the dr. With the problems you have anyway, you should have gone immediately. Now in the morning you go to the hospital and tell them what happened. This may be a way to help you with your other problem as well. Gosh honey, that scared me. Are you sure you are ok? Actually this is the opposite arm. My left arm is the one with the ongoing nerve problem. My right arm/wrist is the one that was injured today. If it gets worse I will go to Urgent Care, which is a large walk in clinic that handles non-emergency injuries/illness. There is a hospital near my house but they are short staffed, only one emergency doctor on at all times. I may wait until Saturday AM, see how I am feeling.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2007)

Oh Shelley, im sorry that happened to you!

That must have been scary experience :S

I hope nothing bad happened to your wrist, i mean, anything worse than just it getting sore, people are retarded sometimes when it comes to driving.


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

grr! that makes me angry. people are so inconsiderate and thoughtless! im glad you're okay, that poor old lady..


----------



## KristieTX (May 26, 2007)

Shelley, I'm so glad you are ok other than your wrist hurting! How scary! I feel so bad for the elderly lady. Some people are so inconsiderate with their driving.


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

Wait- so, whats happening to the driver?? Any penalties for them?


----------



## Jessica (May 26, 2007)

awwww...im so sorry sweetie. Except forthe wrist i am glad you weren't seriously injured. I hope the driver was issued a ticket. Feel better sweetie. If its still swollen bad by morning, i think you should go to the Dr. Feel better baby


----------



## rejectstar (May 26, 2007)

Oh man... I feel your pain, I've been hit by a car before. Definitely no fun



I hope your arm gets better soon. I can't believe the car would hit 2 people though, to not notice that they must have been idiots!


----------



## Manda (May 26, 2007)

Wow, that is crazy, I'm glad you're okay. Take care of your wrist hun!


----------



## luxotika (May 26, 2007)

Some people have all the luck (just kidding). Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Saje (May 26, 2007)

Glad you are ok! Keep an eye on that wrist though. And any of your bruises. If anything, I say get checked out anyway.


----------



## bluebird26 (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wait- so, whats happening to the driver?? Any penalties for them? I wonder that too!
that's terrible, I hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## lynnda (May 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened to you! I hope your wrist gets better soon!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 26, 2007)

thats so scary and i'm glad your feeling ok but i think you should have gotten checked out completly anyway, because you may not feel anything now but you never know what your body is going thru inside. take care.


----------



## bella1342 (May 26, 2007)

I'm sorry! That is terrible! Glad you are doing okay, and you weren't severely hurt!


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2007)

omg thank god you weren't hurt any more than that.. I hope you're ok!!

Take some panadol and see the dr if you feel worse.. get better soon chicken


----------



## Karen_B (May 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## igor (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats so scary and i'm glad your feeling ok but i think you should have gotten checked out completly anyway, because you may not feel anything now but you never know what your body is going thru inside. take care. I completely agree with that! I think you had to go to the hospital from the first place. I believe you deserve some compensation from his insurance company, not even speaking of that poor lady (especially, if you had some witnesses) who can confirm your claims. Anyway I really wish you and your wrist a fast recovery!








:add_best_wishes :


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

Aww sorry sweety!I'm glad it wasn't very serious!!


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2007)

ouch ! i'm glad you're ok. please take care of your wrist and don't hesitate to go to the hospital. maybe try an anti inflammatory cream and firmly bandage your wrist. we have a product in France called Synthol, i don't know if it's available in Canada, but if it is, it would be a great help.

was someone able to write the car's licence plate? if so, don't hesitate to go to the cops and register a complaint. it may also help you for your insurance if you need some radios or such at the hospital (cover all your hospital/meds bills).

take care !


----------



## jessimau (May 26, 2007)

That really sucks. I'm glad you're feeling okay and that it wasn't worse. Like everyone else said, keep an eye on your injuries and get checked out if anything gets worse. I always think it's better to get checked out in those kinds of situations because then you can prove to insurance how bad things really were/are and that something else didn't cause the problems. I hope you feel better soon and recover quickly! *hug*


----------



## SierraWren (May 26, 2007)

Shelley, I regard this matter very gravely...






Seek help, now that you have already made this error in judgement(crossing a street to begin with!What were you--not--thinking?









you know who!) Take care of your bruises, and remember,an untended to wound never heals...

(No,jk, Feel Better Soon.



)


----------



## farris2 (May 26, 2007)

Thank goodness you werent killed


----------



## natalierb (May 26, 2007)

OMG, you need to go see a doctor ASAP. I'm glad you are okay.

Unfortunately, my grandmother was hit by a car in 1996 and was killed. It was her second time getting hit by a car (no joke, the first time she broke her hip) and both times were a hit and run.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 26, 2007)

Thats terrible hopefully the old owman will be ok


----------



## xEdenx (May 26, 2007)

Omg! i hope your alright!!

damn canadian drivers..


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 27, 2007)

OMG! I'm soo sorry to hear that! hope you recover fast!


----------



## Sirvinya (May 27, 2007)

Please get your wrist x-rayed. I know it may seem like a hassle but to me it sounds like it needs looking at.

I'm glad you weren't seriously hurt. Any news on the older lady?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 27, 2007)

im glad you are ok!


----------



## Shelley (May 29, 2007)

update..

forgive my spelling..wearing bulky splint

saw a doctor, have a crack in wrist, have to see an orthopedic doc tomorrow. wrist..bad bruising with wrist, they are concerned bruise could lead to infection, infection has not started. that is all I can type for now, keep you updated.


----------



## Jessica (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif update..
forgive my spelling..wearing bulky splint

saw a doctor, have a crack in wrist, have to see an orthopedic doc tomorrow. wrist..bad bruising with wrist, they are concerned bruise could lead to infection, infection has not started. that is all I can type for now, keep you updated.

I'm sorry that you have to go through this!!!! Feel better soon!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (May 29, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!

Glad ur okay! (well, you know, okay as in not dead or paralized or maimed)


----------



## Shelley (May 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that! I hope your wrist gets better soon.


----------



## PoeticallyxChal (May 30, 2007)

Oh my! I hope you feel better. My friend was being an idiot, and her sister hit her.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 4, 2007)

Update...

I saw the orthopedic surgeon today, have to wear my splint/cast for three more weeks, go back for a follow up. I was nervous because I heard this doctor is a jack*** but to me he seemed quite nice.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad you went to see the dr. Have been off for awhile, daughter's wedding in two weeks--making me crazier than I already am. Just take care and don't let it drive you crazy. Everything passes.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Glad you went to see the dr. Have been off for awhile, daughter's wedding in two weeks--making me crazier than I already am. Just take care and don't let it drive you crazy. Everything passes. Congrats in regards to your daughter's wedding!




I just go about my business, enjoying the summer weather, I don't let it get to me.


----------

